# MS-Word VBA: How to set SEP Date Control to blank



## pg11rahul_m (May 5, 2015)

Hi,

On my Word form I have a field where I'm allowing the user to select the date using SEP Date control. 
Now whenever this document is opened the control displays Today's date.
How can I set that to blank? 

I have tried by setting TodayString as "   " but to no avail.
Could some one help me out here?

Thanks


----------



## Macropod (Jun 7, 2015)

What is a 'SEP Date control'? Word has its own DatePicker content control, for which the default display is 'Click here to enter a date'. The default can be changed to something else, if you prefer.


----------



## pg11rahul_m (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Paul,

Thanks for your reply. "SEP Date Control" is one of the controls I found in the Insert->More Controls list. It's pretty similar to the Microsoft Date Picker Control but not very programmer friendly (See links below). The reason I could not use the Microsoft control is because its not listed in the More Controls list. I'll have to download an update from MS website but in a corporate setup its a pain trying to get necessary approvals from IT. 

I still could not find a way to handle the SEP Date control - I couldn't set it to blank and even if the user has selected a date and then saves and closes the form, the next time when he/she opens it - current date is displayed. So I had to use a workaround by getting the user date inputs through comboboxes and building date checks in it.

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/501926-date-picker-2010-a.html
Excel 2010 - Date Picker
Regards,
Rahul


----------



## Macropod (Jun 11, 2015)

According the link you posted, the SEP date picker is a Symantec End Point control. It's not a Microsoft product. In any event, it now appears you're not working with a Word form but with a VBA userform in Word, which is an entirely different thing. Whether anything can be done to alter the SEP date picker's defaults depends on how that's been designed and I don't have one to test with.


----------

